# morning rose



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you mist it Arlon? That sure is lovely, I like the way it just floats there.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arlon, beatuiful...I like the ethereal effect of the "floating". Colors are just right. Especially the little bit of"pink" or whatever on the edge of the blossom. 

Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> Did you mist it Arlon? That sure is lovely, I like the way it just floats there.


I surely did. Can't get the dew to cooperate nearly as well as the mister..


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

My daughter and I say that it is a beautiful rose......


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ummm...*

*Disclaimer...my thoughts are mine and mine alone.*

Beautiful subject and a very nice capture, but I have a couple of nits...

1. The depth of sharpness seems to fall right in the midline of the subject. With the exception of the dew right under the foremost petal the image overall seems a little soft. I understand that may be the look you're going for because it works well. There's more to be had in it because you know I had to play with it in PS.

2. The color of the light seems blue. I think this is robbing the flower of some of it's yellows. Hard to say having not seen the actual subject.

My only other comment was to darken the background more to make it really pop, but it's not worth losing the leaves in the lower right hand corner.

Great shot overall and it would be a keeper for me for sure (from one mister to another).


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

I know what I like when I see it... and I like what I see. Great photo of my favorite flower.
jra


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for *MOST* of the comments! LOL

Rusty, I looked back at those pictures and there where several that had much better focus. I'm not sure why I grapped that one in the first place. Maybe just one of those "soft in the head" moments. Here's one with a slightly different look and better focus from the same time.










CLICK_FOR_LARGER_IMAGE


----------

